# ER visit w/ stab wound repair by staples



## bill2doc (Dec 15, 2011)

Can I bill seperately for the staples repair or is it included in the 99283?
Thanks


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 15, 2011)

you can bill for the laceration repair and if you did the e/m level with the modifier -25.  

does that make sense?


----------



## JudyW (Dec 15, 2011)

In order to bill an E/M with modifier 25 the E/M would have to be a separate service  unrelated from the laceration repair, per guidelines.


----------



## bill2doc (Dec 16, 2011)

Got it. Thank you both!


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 19, 2011)

Please let me know if it makes sense, if not I can send you material to have it make sense!!


----------

